# drugs are bad



## hotrod (Sep 13, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-SCHWI...BIKE-VINTAGE-GREEN-COLLEGIATE-71/312768035917


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 13, 2019)

Hahahaha!


----------



## gkeep (Sep 13, 2019)

Maybe they sneezed as they hit the zero key?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 13, 2019)

...you can always drop the price later.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 13, 2019)

But it's not a 1971 and you cannot ship it using the method the seller stated. 
US $85.00
United States
Expedited Shipping (USPS Priority Mail®)

On or before *Tue. Sep. 24* to 

I really think there is a lot more going on here along with the drugs. And dropping the price doesn't fix or cure stupid.


----------



## hotrod (Sep 14, 2019)

there is a red one at a thrift store here in town for $50. been there for about a year. maybe I should buy it and sell it to him for $1000. he could still sell it for a profit. I might even offer him free shipping.LOL


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 14, 2019)

And a chicks bike at that.....


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Sep 14, 2019)

Why is there a bowl of nuts and a crack pipe pictured next to it?[emoji21]

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 14, 2019)

I don't see a crack pipe but the glass thing on the left is an old bottle, cork top type.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Sep 14, 2019)

A $700 bottle?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 14, 2019)

Plain insanity!!


----------



## bficklin (Sep 15, 2019)

Yeah, I saw the ad yesterday while browsing Ebay and could not figure out why the owner wanted so much for what appears to be a bike you could pickup very cheap [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kccomet (Sep 17, 2019)

yea, nothing worse than bad drugs


----------



## 5760rj (Sep 17, 2019)

kccomet said:


> yea, nothing worse than bad drugs



.


----------



## 5760rj (Sep 18, 2019)

hotrod said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=312768035917



so i get this notice from ebay to make an offer on this bike, then i see the price at $1800.00 just below this listing is more collegiates starting at $79 to $124, guess the seller never looked to see what others were listed at


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 18, 2019)

At least it's not a Canadian bike ooo


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Sep 19, 2019)

When my wife says it's time to sell some bikes, i throw an exuberant price on- then i tell the wife "Look honey, i'm trying to sell it, nobody wants to buy it though!" 

That gets her off my back for a while...


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 19, 2019)

farkasthegoalie said:


> When my wife says it's time to sell some bikes, i throw an exuberant price on- then i tell the wife "Look honey, i'm trying to sell it, nobody wants to buy it though!"
> 
> That gets her off my back for a while...



That's hilarious man. Got a good laugh outta that.


----------

